# year of 1020?



## debngary (May 21, 2017)

hello! I recently helped my husband buy a John Deere 1020 tractor with a 175 loader. the serial # is 213925 it is a 301AG and was made it Dubuque, Iowa. yeah, USA made! How do I tell what year it is? The man I bought it from said "70's model. thanks in advance ! Deb


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

This may help -
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/6/65-john-deere-1020.html

Never had a John Deere. Really know nothing about them.
Googling brings up a lot on this tractor.


Good luck.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome debngary!

I'm not sure how much this will help but here's what I found:
The 1020 and 301A were closely related. 1020 was an ag tractor, 301A was an industrial tractor.
1020 was built from '65-73
301A was built from '73-'81
Since your serial number is above the range of numbers for a 1020 listed at tractordata.com, I'd say you have a 301A. If your front axle is a solid axle and the width of the front wheels is not adjustable it's almost certainly a 301A. Unfortunately I haven't run across a serial number to year model chart for the JD industrial tractors. 

HTH,
Mark


----------

